# To be a rusty or not to be



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, everybody!
Do you remember my previous rusty that ended as a lab/zebra hybrid? Is this 2" juvie a rusty (I.sprengerae)? I hope it is or I will get soooo mad!!! :x :x :x 
What's your opinion? Thank you!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I.sprengarae is typically a dark brown when young. As they mature they turn to a rusty orange color, often with a violet tint.

Prepare to be cross.
It just does not look right to me.

Hope I am wrong though.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a rusty to me, I've seen a few batches of fry with some being lighter, some darker and some with stripes.


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like a juvie rusty to me. :thumb:


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

My rusties look nothing like that, they're much darker. It could just be the picture.


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

OK, thanks. Your help is really appreciated!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

efors said:


> OK, thanks. Your help is really appreciated!


When you buy these, are they labeled "Rusty" or are you just guessing?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

This is one of my brooding females, she's a little stressed but it gives you a color to look for.


----------



## efors (Jun 10, 2008)

noki said:


> When you buy these, are they labeled "Rusty" or are you just guessing?


They were labeled as rusties, but I was not 100% sure.


----------

